# wild boar s.e. ohio?



## pendragun1 (Apr 14, 2004)

am going down to lake hope to stay the weekend, and look for some land. talked to the forest ranger down there and he said to bring a gun and go hog hunting. so we are going to try. does any one have any hints or have been seeing any hogs around vinton or meigs county. thanks for any help.


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

wow ... good luck.... let us know...


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

I've hunted turkeys in Vinton County for years. I've never come across hogs, but have heard a few people talk about them. (Maybe I'm not the one to ask, as I don't seem to find turkeys too often either!)  Let us know how you do, though. Sounds interesting!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

While your at Lake Hope, visit moonville tunnel. You will find it well worth your time.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Good luck, I hunt right at Lake Hope and have never seen a boar or even where they have torn up the ground, but while I was at the rangers office right at Lake Hope they had a picture of a big boar that someone had shot with their bow. The fishing can be good at Lake Hope, especially the crappie. Are you looking for land to hunt or buy?


----------



## Nightprowler (Apr 21, 2004)

Where do we pick up our hunting permission slips? FRIEND


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

I know that there are some hogs just up the road in back of Allensville, near the cross creek general store. I hunt some land down there, and know some guys who have killed a few over the years. Double D ranch was offering some low priced hunts in their high fenced area just to get rid of them. My cousin took them up on the offer and had a good time. I think he paid 100 bucks.


----------



## harjo02 (Jul 26, 2006)

I suspect the closer you get to the Double D Ranch, the better you are. I've hunted the DD a couple of times and one of the employees there told me that every so often so local a$$hole will cut their fences and hogs and other stuff get out. The latest cut that I'm aware of was spring 2005 when it was under different management. 

Good luck.


----------



## pendragun1 (Apr 14, 2004)

well made it back home after the hunt, got stuck by a good 6 " snow storm , but trip was fun. didnt shoot any pigs, but did see 1 dead one in a truck outside lake hope on private property., and 1 gut pile in the forest hunting area. the pile had 5 baby pigs in it, kind of a bummer. ran into some people who said there are a ton of pigs around an airport somewhere by mac arthur. we are going back down to check this out.


----------



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Dont know about Ohio, but they have them in Texas. Went last weekend to a friends lease and shot three. I was too sick to hunt all day, and cold have killed more if I were well I suspect.

I can tell you this much, as the owner of the ranch told me, if he caught someone releasing hogs he would slit their throat. He couldnt believe it when I told him some people are importing them or cutting fences to let them out here in Ohio. 

After seeing the utter devastation they cause on the landscape I cant say I blame him a bit. We are lucky from what I have seen in Texas to not have very many here. On 1800 acres they killed over 200 a year for the last 10 years and cant keep them in check. In fact those hunting deer are required to kill 25 hogs before they shoot their first deer! THe owner used to graze over 100 head and never have to feed them. Now he is down to 30 and has to feed them year round because the hogs tear up all the pastures! The biggest problem is these hogs are truely wild, and very nomadic. The go from Ranch to ranch with no pattern (as there arent any high fences in the areas)

I went to help my friend with his quota  It was a lot of fun, I cant lie. It was free too! (except the airline ticket) The razorbacks down there are a little smarter than I figured them to be, and having been charged by one now I can tell you I would never bow hunt them!

Here is a pic of one of the sows. We saw a boar that was twice the size of this, but couldnt get a shot.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I went to help my friend with his quota said:


> Sounds like a great time. If you find out you have no room in your freezer, I have a big deep freeze LOL. I have never hunted hogs. A couple of my buddys from work and I want to check out a preserve in Pa this spring.


----------

